# Angel Photo Thread



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

12th April 2009

Started the day with Angel. She went really well. Lots of walking, bending and trotting, then at the walk I tested her to see how she would accept some contact and she did for a little. Yay so her pics...

Walky








She has a HUUUUGE stride








Trotting like a giraffe
































Walking over poles she is so careful and cute








Accepting the contact quite nicely
























And one last trot









So I am wondering, she needs a new bit, this one is getting too small for her and she still opens her mouth ALL the time. Any suggestions for a bit and do you think putting a dropnose band on is a good idea for her too?


----------



## Flojo (Mar 14, 2009)

I would suggest just a happy mouth bit as the stainless steel ones are like putting foil on your teeth which is not a nice feeling 
I wouldn't get a drop nose band as you don't really need a nose band any way as it is not attached to anything and putting a dropped nose band may cause discomfort!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

15th April 2009

I saddled Angel up and we did a little walk and trot. She was pretty good but we were in the front paddock and she had a few spastic moments where she just would not go. Dug her heels in and wouldn't go forward so I tricked her by steering her to the side and then forward, hehe. She is getting better and more relaxed, she is dropping her neck more at the walk now and her trot is way smoother.

Walking around
















trotting








more walk
















more trot
















cooling off








hugs!


----------



## Flojo (Mar 14, 2009)

oh thats good then 
Holly


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

22nd April 2009

Had lots of rain again last night, ho hum. But it didn't rain all day woohoo! So I went out this afternoon and rode. Started with Angel. Put the new bit on her bridle and wow, what a difference. She was still opening her mouth and chewing on the bit but she wasn't tossing her head she didn't randomly stop and I could turn her with just a little pressure and shes stops! Woo, so I for once mum listened to me 

Just got on, I think I was talking :S








Accepting a light contact without a fit








Steering her gently through some tyres








I can turn her!








A little spaz moment








Woohoo for steering








And a cute head shot









Too bad the bit is bright green, was the only colour they had in her size and style I wanted. it is a apple flavoured double jointed loose ring, like this one.. Happy Mouth Double Jointed Loose Ring Horse Bit - Dover Saddlery...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She's a cutie! Looks like she likes the new bit


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I absolutely love this picture!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

23rd April 2009

She is starting to get a little girthy no matter how gentle I am and even today I tried a different girth incase the elastic one was the problem, but once she is saddled up she is fine. The ground where I rode her was a little muddy and she hates mud but I made her suffer and work around it. She went rather well but was having trotting issues today. She didn't want to trot at all. So a few pics of her cause she is so darn cute!

Weaving the tyres at a walk








S square halt at the front








Spaz trot








Cute walk








More spaz trot








Taking a walk up the stairs


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

12th July 2009

Saddled up Angel in the late arvo and she was pretty good. Was very upset by the neighbours who were having a bonfire/chainsawing/riding motorbikes but she dealt rather well with all the commotion. Lots of staring and stopping but once I had her attention she was good. So a few pics from this...

Walking up the "mound"








Staring over the fence at the neighbours horses








Walking past the boys who were looking very suspicious








Staring at the neighbours








Finishing up around the dam


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The second and 4th pics are gorgeous


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Angel is adorable!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Angel is gorgeous! :]


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww she is a sweetie! You sure do love the pintos! I do as well


----------

